# DNR Accomplishments 1996 - 2002



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

See what you're getting for your money.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153--57633--,00.html


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Looks pretty impressive, but .......

Reminds me of our self-evaluation forms here at work; isn't it amazing how little negative ever shows up?

But they neglected their biggest accomplishment: keeping hold of Ray Boehringer.....


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

PrtyMolusk, 

I'll say "Amen!" to that. It's good to have Ray as an active member of this site.


----------

